# Spreading Popularity



## IdleStatus (Feb 3, 2011)

Hi there and thank you for reading , 

I'm trying to me web comic to be more popular. already got myself on Belfry comic index. 
but it doesn't seem to get me much recognition , 
I got a small following on FA that I'm grateful for, but it would b nice to branch out a bit more. 

http://www.idlestatus.com

are there any other comic index's to sign up to. 
also any suggestions on how to get my comic out there?


----------



## theLight (Feb 3, 2011)

Edit for personal security.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Feb 3, 2011)

Paying for advertising works wonders. A listing on TopWebComics and/or The Webcomic List (I think?) can help, as can having articles on WikiFur and TV Tropes. 

But much of it is word-of-mouth. And that's not a terrible state of things. I'd rather that than have it all about working hard all the time to progress at all.


----------



## Slyck (Feb 3, 2011)

theLight said:


> Post link on the *chans. pawsru.org suggestion from here just because it's furry.
> Sure, you'll get a bit of trolls (not from pawsru probably, but the other *chans most definitely), but those interested in your work will stay.


 
At that, make a thread on 7chan's /fur/ with a few relevant images. If you want to post to it on four-chan's bee than wait until a furry thread comes along. Don't make a seperate tread for it, it will not work out well.

Maybe try and get a listing in DMOZ. Word-of-mouth should take it from there, albeit slowly.


----------



## Smelge (Feb 3, 2011)

Sod critiquing your art or story.

You need to fix your site. It's terrible. No navigation I could locate, and the actual comic seems to be a photo gallery, which explains the lack of navigation. Get yourself some proper webcomic software, like ComicPress. There's several out there. If people can't get around your site, they're less likely to return or look through your archives. If you want popularity, you need a functional site designed for purpose. Otherwise, don't bother.


----------



## Taralack (Feb 3, 2011)

Hmm I never thought about advertising on chans. Might think about that. 

Personally I've never been able to afford renting advertising space (being a broke uni student is hard ok) but my comic has been around for nearly 2 years now and it's picking up quite nicely. So just be patient. Your art is not bad and in fact works well for a webcomic, but your site's layout could really use some work. Right now I feel it's very navigation unfriendly.


----------



## BlackDragon007 (Feb 5, 2011)

Can't really help you much on advertising, but good job on the comic. It's really cool. But yeah, you should mess around with the navigation on your site


----------



## quoting_mungo (Feb 5, 2011)

Toraneko said:


> Hmm I never thought about advertising on chans. Might think about that.
> 
> Personally I've never been able to afford renting advertising space (being a broke uni student is hard ok) but my comic has been around for nearly 2 years now and it's picking up quite nicely. So just be patient. Your art is not bad and in fact works well for a webcomic, but your site's layout could really use some work. Right now I feel it's very navigation unfriendly.



If you keep an eye out you can get free ads through ProjectWonderful. 17Cats often has free slots available (I don't know that I got a ton of traffic through there, but it's worth a shot, eh?), and I'm sure if you keep an eye out you can find other places. Ads on Belfry are great for furry comics and go for something like $.20/day if that a lot of the time. $.03/day for the smaller ones right now, actually. Cheap enough to toss the bit of spare change in your PayPal at. (And if you put PW boxes on your own site, you can just keep a portion of whatever money you get from those ads in the system. Doesn't have to be big ones.)


----------



## Aleu (Feb 5, 2011)

Haha, I really like this comic. I'm adding this to my bookmarks.


----------

